# Good Quality Broad FP nib



## dbriski (Mar 31, 2009)

A customer of mine would like a broad nib for her next pen.  I have made a pen with the standard Jr. Gents Nib and a Baron that I replaced the nib with a Heritance SF steel nibs, both of which she liked (the SF steel one especially).  Lou only has Fine and Medium, CS has broad and calligraphy nibs for their Jr. Series.  Are these good nibs or is there a better one I can get (<$15)?


----------



## dbriski (Mar 31, 2009)

She also said that her favorite nib has "Schmidt iridium Point",  and a "B" on it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

contact Lou, he may be able to custom grind one the way she wants it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 1, 2009)

Custom grinding can make a nib finer, but never broader than the original tipping, unless you are willing to pay to have it re-tipped.  That said, any nib can be made to write smoothly with proper tuning.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 1, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> Custom grinding can make a nib finer, but never broader than the original tipping, unless you are willing to pay to have it re-tipped.  That said, any nib can be made to write smoothly with proper tuning.



I don't find this to be true. I have converted several medium nibs to broad by judicious use of Micromesh. 

Dan


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 1, 2009)

You can grind the round ball to make it flat (italic) to take advantage of the full width of the tipping material, but it is impossible to grind it to be wider than the original tipping material.

You can certainly adjust the ink flow and writing speed so the written line is wider, but the tipping material itself cannot be increased in size.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 1, 2009)

If Lou cannot help, you might try Tony's site:
www.thegoldennib.com


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have to have a Broad tip and stay under $15, CS USA and/or Arizona Silhouette are your best bets.


----------



## baker4456 (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought the calligraphy nib from CSUSA for my wife and if you tune it and do some smoothing it does good. Its not as good as Lou's but its not in the high price rang. I think its about $10.00. If you are going to do a few fountain pens there are good threads in the forum.


----------



## bgray (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr. Cook is right...a nib cannot get it's writing width any large than the tip, whether it's a normal grind or italic grind.

I can get broads for you.

email brian@edisonpen.com


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 2, 2009)

bgray said:


> I can get broads for you.




I'll take a blonde and a redhead :biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 2, 2009)

Just to clarify, I have taken several of Lou's medium nibs, ground a larger radius to the ball tipping, and ended up with a nib which produces a significantly wider line than the original, and feels quite smooth on paper. Of course the tipping didn't get any larger, but because of the larger radius, more ink was transferred to the paper. I suppose it might be sort of a cross between a stub and a standard point, but the line is at least as wide, if not wider, than the broad nib from Berea. 

However, knowing that Brian has broads, I would try his before going this route.

Dan


----------



## thewishman (Apr 2, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> I'll take a blonde and a redhead :biggrin:



You had me laughing, Stan.


----------

